# Derelict Caravan Site, Yorkshire



## Krypton (May 26, 2009)

These photos were taken about 3 years ago with a disposable camera! Obviously the inevitable happened thus resulting in a lack or should i say complete lack in internal shots. The sight is now cleared and the caravans were very old.






















Jack


----------



## james.s (May 26, 2009)

Looks like it could have been done, shame about the inevitable happening.


----------



## Krypton (May 26, 2009)

james.s said:


> Looks like it could have been done, shame about the inevitable happening.



Im lucky i even had a camera. Was out exploring a while back and i found a disposable at the bottom of my bag. Shame it only had 4 shots left


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

Good shots mate. Reminds me of an ancient Haven site!


----------

